# bob sikes



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

well sir, went out there yesterday after i got off of work over there at bill cox's outfit. went by hoochie's dollar store and got me some potted meat, sodie crackers and some shrimp. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, any way i reckon you want me to tell ya what i caught. i reckon i didn't catch anything.there was this one feller he caught a redfish, some people call it a red drum, i call it a redfish.mmmmmmmmmmm, it was too big. he throwed it back.one feller caught a trout, i think he was from arkansas, git it? i was out there with that lil wheatly boy, his name is frank. he likes the way i fish. well i'm gonna go back next week if i don't give out first. i gotta date tonight with that girl from the dollar store. mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Rover2coool (Mar 21, 2008)

WTF MATE


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Huh?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Slingblade....The movie


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

some folks might call that crazy...i call it funny..mmmmm


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice slingblade commentary! Funny stuff there! haha


----------

